# New addition



## Litenyaup (Aug 28, 2011)

Please meet Lillyana Nicole Worthington

7 lbs 14 oz
19 1/4" long 

Baby girl


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

congrats bud... i know you are proud


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Congrats 

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## Shrek (Oct 4, 2011)

Wow Congratulations


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?pevt5x


----------



## Litenyaup (Aug 28, 2011)

Thanks, first kid so it's weird getting used to the idea of being "dad"....lol

Gonna be fun though. Can't wait till I can take out in the woods!!


----------



## Rack High (Feb 23, 2010)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

congrats!!!!


----------



## talleyman01 (Jul 13, 2011)

Good for you man once you do get "used" to it its the greatest feeling in the world!!


----------



## Stimpy (Jan 26, 2012)

Congrats dude.




100 things to do and wasting time on tapatalk!!!


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

Congrats


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

Conradulations. Enjoy it, they grow up so fast seems like yesterday my daughter was born she is 12 going on 20.


----------



## DanOMite (Oct 20, 2011)

^^ Agreed, they grow like weeds! I have a 6 year old boy and 4 year old girl and can't believe how fast time passes. My son already wants his own Brute and helps me tighten the bolts on mine. I'll be getting him something but not until he's older. 

Congrats and enjoy!!!!!


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Congrats to you all :WAYV:


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

nothing like a lil girl.. congrats broski


----------



## Litenyaup (Aug 28, 2011)

She is getting so big so fast, u guys were right! 1 month old








"wonder when I can drive the brute"


----------



## mcpyro3 (Feb 23, 2011)

congrats man there a blast my lil girl is 1 1/2 and everytime i crank one of the brutes up she comes running for a ride


----------



## Injected (Mar 21, 2010)

congrats! enjoy, they grow up fast


----------



## Litenyaup (Aug 28, 2011)

mcpyro3 said:


> congrats man there a blast my lil girl is 1 1/2 and everytime i crank one of the brutes up she comes running for a ride


Ur little one that I saw when I got the tires is 1 1/2 years old already!!!!


----------



## mcpyro3 (Feb 23, 2011)

well just over 17 months close enough it goes by quick shes been running since her 1st b-day starting to talk and get into stuff now lol


----------



## Litenyaup (Aug 28, 2011)

Wow that's great bro!! I wish all the best to u guys! Still wanna get together at one of these events to ride sometime. I know we have a good distance but some park in the middle would be great.


----------



## mcpyro3 (Feb 23, 2011)

ya def.. i still wanna hit mud muckers up never been yet only prob for me is getting the same weekend off they are open


----------

